# New Yak from Ascend D10T



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Im really starting to research sot yaks but i am having a hard time finding anything that looks to be made for what i need. I allmost allways fish small streams and typically find myself portaging often. My 10 ft sit in works great for this, actually perfect with the exception of the lack of being able to stand and sight fish from time to time. My initial research has led me to the coosa but at 11.5 ft and over 70 lbs well thats just more than what i want. 

I stumbled across bass pros new Ascend D10T sot and at first glance it appears to spec out right where i want to be at 10 ft long and 50 lbs. From the top side it is exactly what i want in a sot with the exception of a fancy seat like the coosa. The only thing is they dont show the bottom and I am afraid it handles like a barge which just flat out wont work where i fish. I would post a link of on my pc but not sure how on the ipad. There are zero reviews on line so i am reaching out here to see if any one has seen this yak in person or just your initial thoughts of it for the water i fish. 

My gut is telling me most here will say go with the coosa and i agree a great yak but i can tell you from experience that my 50 lb sit in is about all i can handle somtimes to get to my water or to portage around junk. I may be asking for something that just cant be done i dont know.


----------



## Floatmyboat (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi, I actually went to BP today and looked at the d10t. It's a solid yak, it's built like the wilderness systems commander it looks like. I know that you can stand in it which is the selling point for me. It's very wide. Just thought I'd let ya know.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It was only a matter of time. Ascend has a winner there. A Short, light, affordable SOT. I'm sure it's stable at 34"wide, but standing may not be easy. That's one to try B4 you buy.--Tim


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Looked at them Friday evening and they were very nice yaks, super affordable too at 399.99. I tried to talk my girlfriend into buying one, but she wanted the narrower and longer cousin...the fs12t. The d10 is a tank with lots of open FLAT space on top, which is a huge plus if you plan on standing. However it has no storage down below.....nothing a 8" deck plate cant fix though. The only drawback for me was weight capacity, at 350lbs. I'm 270# so I need a bit more. LOL.

If you can get away with 350lbs of weight capacity, I say go for it.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow,
I agree, I think if they got this boat right they will be on to something. I am just a little skeptical on the stability for standing in such a small yak. If I can stand and fish comfortably I think It will be a winner.

Stone/Float, great feed back, nice to know it looks nice enough I just wish there was a float review somewhere


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

This is it for the pictures I could find for it. No dry storage is fine with me, and there is more than enough room to carry my creek fishing gear for a good days float. For the money $400. I think i will give it a shot. If it dont work a yak in that price range will be easy to offload. I guess I will be the Guinea Pig!!!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Let us know how it works out. I was also look at it but don't plan to buy until mid or late summer.


----------



## Floatmyboat (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyway you could do a video review after you test it out? Youtube has nothing!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

lotaluck said:


> View attachment 71125
> 
> 
> This is it for the pictures I could find for it. No dry storage is fine with me, and there is more than enough room to carry my creek fishing gear for a good days float. For the money $400. I think i will give it a shot. If it dont work a yak in that price range will be easy to offload. I guess I will be the Guinea Pig!!!



A guy on youtube put a 8 inch deck plate in the sternwell. It allowed him to acess the area under the deck. Its very easy to do, if i were to put a deck plate in though....i'd put in a square hatch. Crack of dawn sells one with a bag that is removable. You can put stuff in the hulll thats not so important and then put the bag back into place and then put stuff that you will need often....like pliers, camera, tackle etc. Malibukayaks.com has them for sale....i have ine on my malubu x13 and they are very nice. They are kind if expensive, when compared to a deck plate.

I guess it just depends on what works for you.


----------



## bc3xx0 (Mar 9, 2013)

I just bought the D10T and have it sitting in the garage. Hoping to take it out for a test lap around the lake tomorrow if it isn't too cold. The price was right, I liked the way it looked, I liked the way it was built, and mostly the price was right!! (yes, I mentioned price twice!)

It seems like it's built really well. I'm gonna weigh it tomorrow cause it seems heavier than the 52lbs claimed.

Like I said, I haven't taken it out yet but I am pretty confident it will meet or exceed my expectations for flatwater lakes that I plan on taking it out on. 

I have 2 gripes with it so far:
1. The non slip seat slips!! It doesn't take much for the seat bottom to slip causing you to recline! Not too big of a deal to me.... Something is needed to give it a little more grip. I have some left over roll on bedliner from another project that I am gonna roll on the seat area, but that is probably overkill.

2. They have "D10T" screened on the back! I'm just gonna go ahead and paint an "I" in front of it, cause everytime I look at it, that is what it looks like!

I'm not gonna do a video review or anything, but I will shoot you some specific pics if you want them.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Had it out yet?



bc3xx0 said:


> I just bought the D10T and have it sitting in the garage. Hoping to take it out for a test lap around the lake tomorrow if it isn't too cold. The price was right, I liked the way it looked, I liked the way it was built, and mostly the price was right!! (yes, I mentioned price twice!)
> 
> It seems like it's built really well. I'm gonna weigh it tomorrow cause it seems heavier than the 52lbs claimed.
> 
> ...


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

almost bought it seat turned me off. went to menards got the FB viper


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

master of none said:


> almost bought it seat turned me off. went to menards got the FB viper


i checked it out at the cincy BP and thought the same thing about the seat. i was hoping it would have a seat like the ascend SIK mounted similar to a jackson boat or something. not the case with this one; seamed like the back would be flimsy and hard on your back. obviously havent paddled one but just my .02.


----------

